# 5901 Window Configuration options



## brian1967graham (Dec 13, 2009)

I recently had Best Buy install a Viper 5901 on my 2010 Tundra Crew Max. This truck has 4 doors, roll down rear window and sun roof.
I want to do some "things" and need to ask some questions first.

I would like to have the option of either one touch (or one function) close all windows and/or have all windows close when alarm is armed. Can this be done?

I would also like to have the option of one touch (or one function) like unlocking the doors open all windows. Can this be done?

When I droped the truck off I explained what I wanted they initially stated that I could have all that done and not require the 530T windows module and that they could do it with relays. Since the price was substantially cheaper with relays I said go ahead. 

When I arrived to pick it up the truck I was told the door windows couldn't be done with relays they need the 530T module (I wasn't too suprised). They said they only need one of those modules to support up and down of all 4 windows in the door. Is that right (I thought min. required was one for up and one for down)?

The back window is on function 1 + aux (down) and function 2 + aux (up). I have to hit the function 1 + aux several times to get the window all the way down, but only once to go all the way up. I don't like this at all. Is this the nature of using relays? And the truck has to be running, I would like to do this with the truck off.

The Sunroof is on function 3 + aux (open) and function 4 + aux (closed). Again don't like that. And the truck has to be running, I would like to do this with the truck off.

I wanted to be spoiled!! Can I do one button or one function to roll up/down all windows with the truck on or off? If anyone can help it's much apprecited. I don't really want to but I am not oppsoed to purchasing multiple 530T's to automate the window functions as I would like.

Best Buy is usually pretty good at making customers happy. I just watned to be better armed when I went back to discuss this with them. And my defroster doesnt' come per command nor after 10 seconds of run if temp is under 55 degrees time as the manual indicates. Lastly the temp never reports anything but 69 degrees..and it's NOT, wish it was.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Normally with window automation It uses an extra channel for the windows, and the more things you need them to do the more channels your gonna need.
I have not done one on a viper in a long time. I don't think you will need any more controllers as you already have them doing several things they just need to get them all doing it the way you want.
(Honestly) BEST BUY is not a place you want touching your car as they are an Electronics retailer and TOO many times have I seen them say they can do this or that then they can't as they just say anything to get you to buy it than if there guy can't do it your kinda SOL. I'm sure you paid good money so, best advise is go back(ask for the manager, in auto electronics) tell them yer not happy with the way thing are and what you want.
As I recall I would use one channel for each direction of automation so if you have windows going up and down than the channels are there BUT if you want them doing it independently then you start adding channels for each action.

I suggest you contact the company DEI who makes the alarms in my signature ask them for suggestions, also let them know what these retailers are doing to honest hard working cash paying customers. 
I did find this for you , it is a hole section on window automation. I don't like to link off site but you need special attention so....
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/search.asp?KW=window+automation&SM=1&SI=PT&FM=3&aid=283627&OB=1&Submit=Start+Search

good luck let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## brian1967graham (Dec 13, 2009)

I agree that Best Buy may not be the best. I did speak with them before selecting them and although what they told me they could do did change some I still feel the fact that I have a lifetime warranty and they are a large retailer that I am safe from that perspective. Now this will change if they don't "make it right by me".

I appreciate the link you sent. I have done much research this weekend and with the help of many people like you I have a better understanding of what to ask of them. I thought I did a decent amount of research before purchasing but apparently not enough.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

brian1967graham said:


> I agree that Best Buy may not be the best. I did speak with them before selecting them and although what they told me they could do did change some I still feel the fact that I have a lifetime warranty and they are a large retailer that I am safe from that perspective. Now this will change if they don't "make it right by me".
> 
> I appreciate the link you sent. I have done much research this weekend and with the help of many people like you I have a better understanding of what to ask of them. I thought I did a decent amount of research before purchasing but apparently not enough.


 Cool,
I'm not a BEST BUY hater I just know that there are shops(private high end car audio) that will give a more personalized approach and will not leave anything you ask of the features to question. Example "Hello Mr. Smith your car is all ready for you, but we couldn't hook up the rear defroster as you requested as a relay is needed and we will have to charge you extra for this", with a car audio shop though they are not perfect they will at least "EAT" the price of a relay so as to make you happy or at worst contact you to let you know that in fact the final price has changed. They also offer a warranty and attention to detail is there main focus.


----------



## brian1967graham (Dec 13, 2009)

I have been too busy to get back to Best Buy to figure out what they are going to eat and what I will have to. I will keep you posted.

I had to balance a life time gurantee from Best Buy with waht I knew would be a more professional install. Time will tell if I made the best decision. My bro-in-law had a viper (not sure what model) installed at a local shop for his daughters car. The starter quit working, pretty funny really it would lock the doors at random or only three doors would lock stuff like that. The shop was out of business so he was SOL.

It pains me to go to the big guys too. I like the smaller local businesses and do my best to keep them in business but at some price point the risk becomes too high.

Thanks for the link to the windows automation forum, it's proven very helpful. I had no idea these "higher" end autostarts had so many configuration options. I wish the "brains" had a configuration interface that could be accessed via a laptop and web browser.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

brian1967graham said:


> I have been too busy to get back to Best Buy to figure out what they are going to eat and what I will have to. I will keep you posted.
> 
> I had to balance a life time gurantee from Best Buy with waht I knew would be a more professional install. Time will tell if I made the best decision. My bro-in-law had a viper (not sure what model) installed at a local shop for his daughters car. The starter quit working, pretty funny really it would lock the doors at random or only three doors would lock stuff like that. The shop was out of business so he was SOL.
> 
> ...



They have a computer interface, you might luck out on Flee bay. I think only DEI dealers are suppose to have them, you'd think with all there electronics that BB would but.....
The internet has put a lot of High End car audio places out of business.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you can buy is on the net, but the internet can't install it


----------

